# Question for JBL reg + UP Atomizer users



## danmullan (1 Dec 2012)

Hi all,

Set up my new Natural Aquario set up yesterday (Journal begins soon), all is done apart from the CO2.

My question is really two:

1. I have the reg that has a screw to adjust the working pressure on a 500g cylinder. The needle showing working pressure has been sat at just under 2 bar, but didn't seem to come through the atomiser. What should I set the working pressure to, what works best? And will the rate the gas is pushed through decrease as a result of setting it higher?

and 2. How long do you find it takes for the pressure to build up enough for the gas to start diffusing into the water first thing in the morning?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Dec 2012)

danmullan said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Set up my new Natural Aquario set up yesterday (Journal begins soon), all is done apart from the CO2.
> 
> ...



I've found that with my Up reg and atomizer the working pressure needs to be around 2.25 bar to maintain consistently even flow. All the connections have the Safety-NutsR system so that the CO2 tubes remain tightly locked in, despite the pressure.

Not sure I understand the second part of question 1, but if you turn up the working pressure valve the rate at which the gas is pushed through will be greater, but then flow in to the tank is usually controlled by a separate needle valve. A bubble counter is used between the reg and atomizer as a guide to injection rate.

The CO2 usually starts to enter the tank after a min or so. Many switch the gas on 2 hrs or so before lights on allowing optimum CO2 saturation from the start of the photoperiod. 

An additional problem I encountered was that the atomizer was full of gunk from the manufacturing process so it wasn't atomizing properly, but half an hour in a solution of 1:1 water and lime scale removing bleach sorted the problem. It's a good idea to repeat this process weekly to remove organic and calcium carbonate deposits, that way youn keep the atomizer working efficiently.


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2012)

I had to run 3 bar on my jbl reg to get any mist from my atomiser gave up on it in the end due to leaks around bubble counter


----------



## GHNelson (2 Dec 2012)

Hi Dan
I run mine at 2bar...but i don't use a bubble counter.
I use a timer....this is method i use.
You get to know how long your solenoid should be switch on for...i only need 30 mins of Co2 before i achieve enough Co2 injection.
The second question answer...how long is a piece of string.
Depends on your set-up....mines comes through in about 30 seconds....just timed it.
Initially when you first run the atomiser you need to expel the water out the chamber...this can take about 30/45 minutes...in my experience.
I use a non return valve just before the atomiser this keeps most of the water out of the chamber when the solenoid switches off.... also this helps to achieve a quicker reaction period...as the Co2 doesn't waste time pushing water out the chamber every time your fire up and engage the Co2.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## danmullan (2 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

I've tried to adjust the working pressure but can't get the needle up to 2 bar. It sits around 1.7-1.8. The canister is newly filled as well so it's not that it's running out of gas.

I can see a slight mist of bubbles in the water but it isn't as much as I think it should be. I've attached a bubble counter to see how much gas is going through and when the needle valve is fully open, I'm only getting about 1 bubble every 10+ seconds.

Is there anything I can do to improve this or is the JBL canister/reg combo not good enough for the pressure the UP needs?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## GHNelson (2 Dec 2012)

Hi Dan
Can you post up a picture of the regulator :?: 
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Dec 2012)

Dan
How are you adjusting the working pressure :?: 
hoggie


----------



## anttthony (2 Dec 2012)

I turned my jbl regulator pressure up via the Allen key fitting on the front behind a' little rubber bung I Downloaded a user manual by Googling  jbl reg user manual
I've also ordered an atomiser hopefully arriving tomorrow I'll let you know if I have to turn the pressure up
Ant


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Dec 2012)

If its the old reg, you can't adjust the working pressure...if its the new style jbl reg, you can, by removing the little plastic cover on the front of the reg and using an allan key turn the pressure up, while the co2 is on. Do it very slowly though! 

Ps if your struggling, ill pop some pics up.


----------



## GHNelson (2 Dec 2012)

anttthony said:
			
		

> I turned my jbl regulator pressure up via the Allen key fitting on the front behind a' little rubber bung I Downloaded a user manual by Googling  jbl reg user manual
> I've also ordered an atomiser hopefully arriving tomorrow I'll let you know if I have to turn the pressure up
> Ant


Yes that is the correct method too adjust the working pressure on a JBL model that allows this option.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Dec 2012)

It's the little black cap right in the middle of the silver part of the reg. 

The old style jbl reg doesn't have this function though, this is the one with the green dials.


----------



## danmullan (2 Dec 2012)

HAHA I'm such a Kev.

I thought all the stuff I'd read online was referring to the plastic lug ON TOP of the reg.

I've found it now. Can't believe that   



			
				Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> Do it very slowly though!



How slowly are we talking Ian? Also how far should I open the needle valve before I start adjusting the pressure?


----------



## danmullan (2 Dec 2012)

Also would I be right in assuming I want to turn the screw clockwise to increase pressure?


----------



## GHNelson (2 Dec 2012)

Hi Dan
Remember to switch on the solenoid valve.
Open the needle valve a little....you will know which way to turn the key when the needle moves i think its clockwise.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Dec 2012)

As Hogan says, you will see the needle increase as you're turning the Allan key. You must have it switched on though!


----------



## danmullan (2 Dec 2012)

Yep, it's working.

Thanks for all the help guys.

The only thing now is how should I set it, does it make a difference? Hogan has it at 2 but Ian has his at 3. I'm not really sure what to set it to. Is there any way to judge or does it not matter as long as there's gas going through?

Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Dec 2012)

I personally wouldn't go higher than 3 Bar, but if there's gas going through, I'd leave it set at where it is, as long it's not above 3 Bar.


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2012)

Just respect the higher pressures as hoses can blow off or leak & bubble counters can blow up!
Anything above 2 bar will test all your connections & hoses... use the lowest pressure you can get away with.


----------



## GHNelson (2 Dec 2012)

Good one
Put it on 2.25bar for the moment see how it runs.
You can always increase or decrease it a tad later...you should see a very fine mist.
hoggie


----------



## danmullan (2 Dec 2012)

I've put it on 2.8 for now, I've still had to open the needle valve quite a lot to get a steady 1-2 bubbles a second. I'll see how things are tomorrow, this is something I'll monitor closely and make adjustments if need be.

Thanks for all the help   

Cheers
Dan


----------



## anttthony (10 Dec 2012)

Iam running mine at about 1.7 bar it looks more like big bubbles than mist, looks like a lot of waste in the form of floating bubbles. iam using a ehiem spray bar and jbl pressurized system. don't know if it's working properly or I was just expecting more of a mist.  it's the new type by the way
Picks not great
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GHNelson (10 Dec 2012)

Hi
Initially these can be a pig to get up and running properly...it seems that different batches take more pressure than others.. I've just started running a new one and it has taken a pressure of 2.75 bar to get it running with the needle valve open quite a bit.
The first ones only needed 1.7 bar to run properly.
I have had three of these, a older one developed a leak around the co2 tube area, if your working pressure needle is moving up and down slightly you will have a leak of Co2 somewhere.

I would put the working pressure up to 2.5 bar then reduce to 2 bar....if you have a intake pipe that has a Eheim pre-filter sponge or a shrimp cover.....or a sponge covering your intake pipe which is to safe guard small inhabitants these covers will eventually have a effect on flow.....this will restrict the UP atomisers performance...and produce a similar effect what you are seeing.
The above covers need to be monitored and cleaned regularly....to get the best out the UP atomiser.
hoggie


----------



## anttthony (10 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the reply hoggie 
Doesn't seem to be any fluctuation on the needle and no shrimp protectors. I don't think it needs a clean as it hasent ben right from new. What do you use to clean yours? Il have a play with the pressure and see if that works.
Thanks for the help


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2012)

Hi
I make a mix up of  50% household bleach 50% water...leave it in there for a couple days then rinse.
hoggie


----------



## anttthony (11 Dec 2012)

Thanks il have to grab another one to swap with
Ant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David Shanahan (24 Nov 2013)

I've had no end of issues with my JBL and the standard bottles and fire extinguishers. I was finding that the bubbles didn't always start flowing even with the reg sat at 3.5 bar. I had to turn the valve slightly and then the bubbles would start. Anything over 3.5 and the safety valve would blow off.

I changed to an easy aqua regulator and not had a problem since and the bubble rate is so much easier to control.

Cost me about £40 second hand on eBay. There are people that have had success, but it's never been better since I upgraded.

Excuse the cat, couldn't be bothered taking a new picture.


----------

